# Disabled cyclists in London



## roshi chris (22 Nov 2007)

Hello all

Background - I have been advised to specifically consider the 'large number of disabled cyclists in London' in the design of a new development I am working on.

Question - Does anyone have any experience of a disabled cyclists particular needs/ requirements, and/or does anyone know of any disabled cycling organisations in London I could approach?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Arch (22 Nov 2007)

roshi chris said:


> Hello all
> 
> Background - I have been advised to specifically consider the 'large number of disabled cyclists in London' in the design of a new development I am working on.
> 
> ...




Not in any professional capacity, but I think my prime consideration would be the siting of bike racks - they need to be conveniently placed - with regard to a building entrance for example. Many of the cyclists I know who have some sort of disability find it much easier to cycle than to walk, so it's a pain if they have to park the bike and then walk a long way. Also, it may be necessary to allow more space for bike racks - it might be harder for someone with physical limitations to squeeze a bike into a narrow rack or retrieve it from a crowded one. Not sure about handcyclists and whether they tend to be wheelchair users as well, I suspect so, in which case they may not be commuting (unless they can carry their chair with them). But if they use sticks or crutches for walking, then again, space to get out of the cycle might be important.


----------



## sheddy (24 Nov 2007)

Some stick users who have walking or balance problems use the upright Trike to get around on. I guess you need to consider that their parking spaces should be flat and sited away from cobbles, kerbs and traffic.


----------



## mickle (25 Nov 2007)

Roger Hilldodger of this parish (and Leicester) is an expert in the field of Special needs cycling. As is Jim McGurn, a director of the company I work for in York; Company of cyclists. Although not experts in the provision of Diffabled cycle parking specifically and neither based in London, they may be able to advise.



Spoke to Jim, aside from the obvious issues like wider parking bays to suit spacial needs cycles and some kind of roof as many have large/fabric seats he doesn't much to say on the subject. We would be interested to know more about your conclusions though.


----------



## jonesy (25 Nov 2007)

Lots of useful links and references off this website:
http://www.cyclingforall.org/


----------



## sheddy (25 Nov 2007)

Shame that site needs some serious updating. I know one of the bike shops has been closed at least 2 years


----------



## spen666 (26 Nov 2007)

roshi chris said:


> ...the 'large number of disabled cyclists in London' ...



I would have to say that I have never seen a physically disabled cyclist in London. [Plenty of mentally challenged ones though- usually riding without lights/reflective gear @ night & crossing red lights etc].

This doesn't mean there aren't any- they could have adapted themselves to cycling with their disability

I could just be unobservant of disabled cyclists

Disabled cyclists may feel unable to commute to work on main roads


----------



## bof (26 Nov 2007)

It seems obvious but have you tried the London Cycling Campaign - they may well be able to help and help you with non-disabled cycling provision too.


----------



## simon l& and a half (26 Nov 2007)

http://www.lcc.org.uk/index.asp?PageID=793

should help


----------



## domtyler (26 Nov 2007)

spen666 said:


> I would have to say that I have never seen a physically disabled cyclist in London. [Plenty of mentally challenged ones though- usually riding without lights/reflective gear @ night & crossing red lights etc].
> 
> This doesn't mean there aren't any- they could have adapted themselves to cycling with their disability
> 
> ...



Likewise, I can honestly say I have never seen a noticeably disabled cyclist in London. Or indeed heard of one or anything about cycling for the disabled. Until now I did not even consider that there were any disabled cyclists.


----------



## Hilldodger (27 Nov 2007)

Depends how you define disabled. Being disabled does not just mean having an obvious physical disability and the worst thing any organisation can do is simply supply a couple of handcycles and a couple of trikes and call themselves a special needs project.

We have people and families coming to us from all of the UK to try and find the correct bke and we often build or adapt bikes to suit them.

We even do special needs cycle training and the CTC are looking at making this an addition to the current syllabus.


----------



## Blonde (27 Nov 2007)

I have seen a cyclist with one leg. He didn't use a prosthetic one. I don't know how he got on and off. I don't even know if he would consider himself to be disabled or not - since he appeared to be riding a non-adapted 'normal' upright bicycle. He was cool - and fast! In response to some of the other posters - you cant always see a disability. It might be something like hearing or balance which is effected and those are not things that are always immediately apparent to a casual observer.


----------



## Arch (20 Dec 2007)

domtyler said:


> Likewise, I can honestly say I have never seen a noticeably disabled cyclist in London. Or indeed heard of one or anything about cycling for the disabled. Until now I did not even consider that there were any disabled cyclists.



Youth Hostelling a couple of years ago, I arrived in a village at the same time as another chap on a tourer and we cycled to the hostel together. It wasn't until we got off and went in that it was apparent that he had difficulty walking. Similarly, I know people with gammy legs who show no sign while on the bike, but can't walk far at all. the Bike can be a very good way of overcoming a disability, with no adaptations (or no adaptations noticable to a casual glance).


----------



## Pete (20 Dec 2007)

Arch said:


> Youth Hostelling a couple of years ago, I arrived in a village at the same time as another chap on a tourer and we cycled to the hostel together. It wasn't until we got off and went in that it was apparent that he had difficulty walking. Similarly, I know people with gammy legs who show no sign while on the bike, but can't walk far at all. the Bike can be a very good way of overcoming a disability, with no adaptations (or no adaptations noticable to a casual glance).


I remember something similar, from when I was a kid (1950s). In those days, every street, every school, every kids club, had its own 'polio-kid', leg in a caliper, hobbling around, unable to join in games, all that sort of thing. We indeed had one in our road, lad a bit older than me, name of John, always in a caliper. One day I was astonished to see John pedalling furiously along the street, no sign of any disability whatsoever. This was at the time when I was just making the wobbly progression from three wheels to two, so I was pretty mad that he was ahead of me!


----------



## punkypossum (29 Dec 2007)

There is always Bobby McMullen...


----------



## Tony (31 Dec 2007)

I was passed at speed in Belgium in April by a one-legged rider on a roadbike, in full Cofidis skinsuit. Well, minus a leg...
He was absolutely flying, using a clipless pedal. 
I did wonder how he got on and off, or stopped at junctions...


----------



## wafflycat (3 Jan 2008)

domtyler said:


> Likewise, I can honestly say I have never seen a noticeably disabled cyclist in London. Or indeed heard of one or anything about cycling for the disabled. Until now I did not even consider that there were any disabled cyclists.



I know quite a few. An ex-clubmate is a disabled cyclist. He & his wife run a separate club for those with learning difficulties and I've helped out at some of their events which are qualifiers for the special olympics. Then I know of several who compete nationally & internationally doing time trials & road racing. The Rudy Project National Series has a special category for disabled cyclists. And boy, is that competition taken seriously! The guys I know may well be disabled (in various ways) but they are some seriously fast cyclists! It would be great to see even more out there.


----------



## Kirst (27 Jan 2008)

It depends on the disability. A deaf person wouldn't necessarily need special facilities. Some people who have cerebral palsy cycle better than they walk so might need grab rails, spaces to put a walking stick, extra space at the racks, to make getting off and locking the bike easier for them. People with learning disabilities or perhaps dyslexia might do better with symbols rather than written signposting. Can't think of anything else off the top of my head. Will give it thought through the week.


----------



## Kirst (27 Jan 2008)

Oh, you could try www.youreable.com - it's a forum for people with disabilities and they're pretty good at helping out.


----------



## biking_fox (1 Feb 2008)

Of course disabled cyclists also require decent ordinary cycling facilities: safe well designed traffic flow, giving them plenty of road space especially with high visability at danger points - junctions, road narrowing etc etc. 

Disabled cyclists may be especially restricted in using facilities which require a "cyclist dismount" - not that these are of any use to normal cyclists either.


----------



## walker (29 Feb 2008)

I've only just noticed this thread.

Depending on where about's in london you are, if you head to clapham common on a saturday around 10'ish, the south side, (bermondsey'ish end) there is a one legged cyclist that passes there every morning, maybe try and stop him and ask him


----------



## ChrisKH (3 Apr 2008)

I would echo what others have said about it depending on the disability. Kirsty's comment is a good one; deaf people aren't noticeably disabled and in many respects will not need additional or changes in facilities. Other disabilities may ony come into play when you are cycling and away from amenities. Someone who may need a toilet at short notice for example because of obvious physical disability or as a result of surgery or disease. Is the disabled toilet accessible from the outside and subject only to Radar key access (since you aren't necessarily going to be able to wait that long if time is an issue)? Is there anywhere convenient close by to lock up your bike/tandem/three & four wheeler/ recumbent/wheelchair (it's a kind of bike isn't it?! ) etc. 

Not surprisingly, many people forget about disabilities that don't show. This includes those whose do, who can be just as narrow minded at times. Able-bodied doesn't mean just those who have four working limbs.


----------



## redcogs (13 Apr 2008)

roshi chris said:


> Hello all
> 
> Background -* I have been advised to specifically consider the 'large number of disabled cyclists in London' in the design of a new development I am working on.*
> 
> ...



Is it possible for you to be a bit less vague about the type of "new development" roshi? Is the development in connection with the type of bicycle for instance? Or is it to do with cycling lanes? Or conceivably, access to the facility of cycling?

i'm a disabled cyclist (in north east Scotland), and obviously cycling conditions here will be very different from London. But if you want a view about disabled cycling in a general sense, rather than something specifically appropriate to what you are involved in, i might be able to relate something useful, but it is difficult to know how to think about it unless a bit more guidance is forthcoming.


----------



## roshi chris (23 Apr 2008)

I am talking about a proposed mixed use property development; there will be residential and office/ retail elements to it.

Thanks for all your responses and links, I had already considered the most obvious sources, but personal experience from the good people of this forum is invaluable.

My function involves balancing the cost of facilities to my client (the developer) with the requirement to provide sufficient facilities in order to get planning permission. I personally have no problems spending clients' money on these type of faciltiies B) but I need to know what type to provide.

This is a new consideration for the industry as far as I am aware so we can set a precedent here.

Thanks again


----------

